# Opening Day Carroll County Brute!



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

My brothers nephew shot this 17 pt. this morning in Carroll County! It's his 1st. buck!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one heck of a deer. Congrats.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

What a Buck for your first one. That will be hard to top.Congrats to the young man!!!!


----------



## Jrose1973 (Nov 1, 2009)

That is one great buck! Congrats to him.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, nice buck!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow, very nice deer.


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice Buck! I'm sure he's hooked now. Sad part is it will be tough to get one bigger! lol


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That is one super fine buck...That is a buck all hunter's dream about...Congrats....JIM.....:!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

what a brute nice buck be hard to top that one congats to the young man:!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

That is an awesome buck! It will be hard to top that one.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

That's a brute for sure....great deer. What a way to start out!!!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

What a first buck for anyone!! GREAT DEER!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck...congrats to that young man.


----------

